# Weather forecasters really ?



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I was watching our local weather forecaster on the 10 pm news he calls for party cloudy on Sunday, sunny Monday with Monday night a front coming though said it was to early to tell if it would be rain or snow OK so then he goes though the rest of the week until next Sat.?( BUT THAT"S NOT TOO FAR ? ) wake up this am. it's snowing this is 8 hrs. after his forecast. he AGAIN has got it wrong . I know this has been going on for years , I'am sure I'am not the only 1 complaining either.( ESPECIALLY THIS WINTER ) MY question is why with the more technology they get the worst they do. My grandmother 40 yrs ago could like at the sky or the why the sun went up or down and do a better job. this guy tries to tell us when to cut hay even in his forecast, if we listened there would be alot of BAD hay around here Just this am. we is trying to tell everybody what the tep.. will be every 4 hrs. today the used to have a drawing if they were more than 4 deg off the high temp they would pay 50. the the name drawn . I see the quite that.. I would like to have a job where you still get paid if you don't do your job correctly. Plus they have more lame reasons when they are wrong ... Would like to know what others think about their weather forecasters . I be just be getting old cold and grouchy . IDK


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Couldn't agree more snowball regarding the fact that there's no accountability. Then again, it's not surprising given that it's symptom of the majority of CEO's in big bussiness, and our political leaders. I'm convinced at this point in my life that the lack of accountability by our leaders, private or public, is of epidemic proportions and to them, they think they are immune to the point that they feel they are entitled to be left untouched. Not a good outlook for our children I'm afraid.

Rant over.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

dubltrubl said:


> .... the lack of accountability by our leaders, private or public, is of epidemic proportions and to them, they think they are immune to the point that they feel they are entitled to be left untouched.


Don't stop there!. It continues on down to personal responsibility.

Use Drugs?--"Not my fault!"

Have 25 kids and need welfare--"Not my fault!"

Uneducated?--"Not my fault!"

Get arrested?--"Not my fault!"

Get shot?--"Not my fault!"

Oh, Oh--I'm starting to repeat myself. And I was taught in English 101 in high school never to repeat myself when writing. So here goes:

Use Drugs?--"Your fault!"

Have 25 kids and need welfare--"Your fault!"

Uneducated?--"Your fault!"

Get arrested?--"Your fault!"

Get shot?--"Your fault!"

Oh, well.....

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I hardly think bad weather forecasting is the fault of any of leaders Washington, from either side at that. If some of these egg weatherman would just take the time to go outside and study some of the signs like I was taught by my late Father and Grandfather I believe they could do a better job of forecasting. I've that WeatherBug seems to be getting it closer than anyone else right now. I watched the signs outside last week before we had our 6" snow and to me everything was in place for a decent snow, a stiff wind out of the NE, a falling barometer, and lots of moisture coming up from the gulf and several sun dogs in the days leading up to the snow. I've been a weather nut since I was old enough to read a thermometer.

Actually some of the Euro models have been doing a better job of forecasting our weather than our own. Last year was some of the most piss poor forecasting I've ever seen.

Right now we have light freezing rain, it's freezing on top of the large amounts of snow that's still left lying around and nearly everything is slicker than owl snot on a pump handle, decided to miss church today rather than chance it, will catch the good word out of Charlotte from the downtown Presbyterian church here in a bit on TV.

I agree with Ralph on the personal responsibility, not many seem to want to take personal responsibility for their actions these days, it's always someone else's fault.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> Don't stop there!. It continues on down to personal responsibility.


I hear ya. I only stopped there because they are the folks that other people emulate. Lots of folks will follow their example, so why should we be surprised at the epidemic proportion of the problem.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

well I agree with the accountable issue in this nation. but was not wanting to unload that much on every one . But you are spot on dubltrubl, The stupid weather forecaster that I talking about is trying to weasel his way around his mistake by bring up the Euro models, But all in all if he had his feet held to the fire for his mistakes. made he would keep he cockiness off the TV. I'am sure all of you plan your schedule some what around the weather if these idiots had to base their pay checks on how they predicted the weather They all might think different when they make some of the stupid statements they make . It just PO's me when a either setup something or post pone a project because of a weather forecaster, I agree we should just take what has been taught to us by fathers, grandfathers and old timers I quite ranting about the idiots now Thanks for listening


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like y'all done went and hired that sob we sent packing back in the summer......new guy has been spot on.......so far


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I remember back from 1980 through 1984 while being stationed at Fort Richardson near Anchorage AK there was a local radio station AM 650 KENI that could not get the weather forecast right to save their souls every day it was the opposite of what they'd forecast call for sunshine it be cloudy, call for snow fall not get a drop worst part is they had a window they could look out and see what it was going. The weatherman apologized every morning said he only read what they brought him.... became kinda of running joke


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This says it well:

http://www.gocomics.com/bc/?ref=comics

Ralph


----------

